# Tracks vs Wheels?



## Sled (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm coming off of a 15 year old craftsman (28"/8hp)that is tracked. The tensioners and metal around the track has rusted to the point where i'm now detracking easily and can't do much about it. The engine is as small as i'd care to run for my area (mountains with multiple 8-18"+ storms of dry snow). the machine clears gravel parking areas, gravel driveway and some laps around the cabin/propane tank. i like the idea of keeping tracks for the gravel and staying afloat in the uncompacted snow for clearing paths. so far, my area doesn't have much available in tracked models. i'm considering going with wheels but trying to justify it. can they get the job done on small compacted inclines, uncompacted fields and stay level enough to be out of the gravel?


also, any recommendations of a machine would be appreciated. the blower needs to throw snow minimum of 30' but near 50' would be preferred. i'd like to stay around a 28" =/- 2" and be somewhere in the 300-375cc range.

thanks in advance


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda, Ariens, Toro


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking for new or used? What's your budget?


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sled said:


> I'm coming off of a 15 year old craftsman (28"/8hp)that is tracked. ...


Where are you located (maybe update your profile). I have a pair of TRAC assemblies if you are local and if you are basically happy with that Craftsman.


----------



## Sled (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm in the uinta mountains up in utah off the mirror lake hwy. budget would be less than 2k new and 1,200 used. i'd prefer to pickup an newer model as this machine can't last forever. thank you for the offer though.


----------



## Sled (Sep 10, 2017)

after going back and forth a bit, i think i've decided on tracks but may lower the bucket size to 24" to offset both the cost and power to auger size ratio. i think it will speed up my process as well on the deep days (over 2'). i mostly blow out my short sloped gravel drive (30') and about 4 other parking spots, all on gravel. there will be a short pass around the uncompacted areas to keep a path clear to walk through. 

i'm still undecided on ariens or cub cadet. any thoughts or other considerations?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sled said:


> i'm considering going with wheels but trying to justify it. can they get the job done on small compacted inclines, uncompacted fields and stay level enough to be out of the gravel?


No.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

dont even consider cub cadet. stay far away from mtd junk. if i were you i would be looking at an hss724


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd suggest you look for a new HSS724AT/ATD, a new leftover HS724TA/TAS or a good used HS724TA/TAS.


----------



## Sled (Sep 10, 2017)

i'm a little nervous of honda since they moved production over here plus their prices are pretty high. i may have the ability to pick up a 10 year old honda that just needs a little tranny work. i'm assuming the issue is actually in the gear box behind the large gear on the axle.

i was unaware that ariens was having quality problems. are their older machines better quality compared to new? they sure seem to have a lot of power and really throw the snow.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure how you feel about buying a used snow blower, but this Honda Tracked HS828 might be worth a look. Price seems fair and the machine looks pretty clean. 

https://wyoming.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-snowblower/6271078819.html


----------



## louieb1332 (Sep 12, 2017)

im going with HSS1332 atd Honda


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Excellent decision.


----------



## Sled (Sep 10, 2017)

I lucked into a heavily used hs928 from a friend at work. it has been beat up from no one checking the bucket skids and needs an auger bearing, belts, as well as a new axle...plus some tlc. the good news is it runs like a top. now off to the honda forum to do some research. sounds like the hardened pin on the axle can be a PITA.


----------

